# [German NR] Sq-1 9.16 Single, and a 12.21 Average by Emanuel Rheinert



## EMI (Sep 8, 2015)

Single NR:






I skipped corner permutation and got an easy U-perm.

Average almost-NR:

11.49 12.83 (10.18) (14.20) 12.32






I think the average could have been NR easily, but still a very good average for me (and, to be fair, two solves were close to +2, so I got a bit lucky there). Easy scrambles, just one parity.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 8, 2015)

GJ! But why are you videos always so dark?


----------



## EMI (Sep 10, 2015)

^ Thanks, I tried not to sit in front of any windows this time so at least you can see the puzzles


----------



## Berd (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice! The single looked so fast!


----------



## Sam N (Sep 10, 2015)

Awesome solves. Congrats on the NR single! ^^


----------



## EMI (Sep 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! The single looked so fast!





Raptor56 said:


> Awesome solves. Congrats on the NR single! ^^



Thanks guys!



Ross The Boss said:


> tied my official best average. nice, palindromes



Go beat the single!


----------

